# Check out this 5K!



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

not solely about the car but i swear its a 5KTQ. 
video is from german race wars...some pretty hardcore machinery. the audis represent well
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: Check out this 5K! (VWralley)*

I assume you're refering to the black type44 racing the Viper?
IIRC it's a Audi 200 with a twin turbo V8 stuffed in there. Sick.
Steve


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Check out this 5K! (Steve Angry)*

yup that would be the one...any more info on the car? it launches freakin crazy, i re-wound that part several times...


----------

